# Live Shrimp



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Where can I buy live shrimp in the Destin area?? Also, how long do they stay alive? Didn't know if they keep for a couple of days.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

http://fishingdestinguide.com/BAIT-BAITSHOPS.html


----------

